# My goat is acting just a little nuts lately...



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

My alpha female Momma goat has been acting strange all week. I almost think she has had a mental break down?

She is stomping her feet a lot and chewing around the area as well. And she hangs out under a shelter like she is scared of something. When everyone else goes off lower in the field she hollers like crazy, will finally run down to see what they are doing all the while screaming her head off and then runs back to the shelter.

I've checked her hooves very thoroughly, and see nothing. Looked in between, trimmed them, and looked for lice/mites/bites on the legs. Nothing, her skin is perfectly normal and no bald spots. I thought maybe flies were bothering her and sprayed her with the horse fly spray. No change. 

She was wormed back in April with Ivermectin. Stools are normal, eyes are pink, no temp.

Nothing has changed here, she is still the dominant queen, is not scared of anyone and no one has challenged her, fact is I've not found anything she is scared of as she is pretty fearless. Usually she just gets mad and takes it out on someone.

The only thing is she is more then likely pregnant, I got her from her former owner with 2 doe kids, and they told me they witnessed several breeding with their buck the week before I got her. Which would put her due date as early August. She has filled out some and has not gone into heat so I would say it's pretty certain she is pregnant. She has no discharge, and I don't feel any premature contractions.

Any thoughts on something I could be missing? Or do I really need to find my alpha beast some goat prozac?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she could be going through crazy pregnancy hormones. 

since you have only had her a few months this could be her normal behavior that she is settling into now that she is comfortable at your place. 

are the other goats from her herd she came from or from a different herd?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I have to agree with Stacey.... :thumb:


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

StaceyRoop said:


> she could be going through crazy pregnancy hormones.
> 
> since you have only had her a few months this could be her normal behavior that she is settling into now that she is comfortable at your place.
> 
> are the other goats from her herd she came from or from a different herd?


If this is pregnancy hormones I'm in for a miserable few months :GAAH:

She has her 2 kids from her herd, and the others are from others. But the newest goats here have been here now for about 6 weeks. Everyone has their own little group and don't mix with each other. The only interaction Momma goat has with the others is to tell them she is boss!

I really think it is making her mad that the other groups go off and graze and don't hang around her queen throne/shelter. She expects all food to be brought to her in her special pink bowl (yeah she is just a tad spoiled). She will come out to eat from her favorite hay feeder and that is about it.

It really looks like something is biting her, I just can't figure out what. She will be running along and suddenly starts kicking her feet, stomping, and chewing. I just don't see any signs of what it could be :whatgoat: I'm being teased by friends/family that my goat is schizophrenic.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

my herd queen will not go out and browse with the others and stands by the shelter crying - I just know thats her and I dont think about it much. She has always been that way.


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

One of my does was stomping and kicking and biting at her hooves the other day. Upon close inspection I noticed a little ant crawling around. I suppose she must have stepped in an ant hill or something! But it sounds like you have already checked everything out pretty thoroughly, so I don't know what it could be. Good luck!


----------

